# Zero-Day-Lücke in Adobe Reader und Acrobat



## Newsfeed (20 Februar 2009)

Doe Lücke wird bereits aktiv von Angreifer ausgenutzt, um Systeme zu infizieren. Ein Update zum Schließen der Lücke plant Adobe jedoch erst für Mitte März.

Weiterlesen...


----------

